# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  New 2x1x1.5 Tank

## bravobb

Just a simple tank now.
Have not decided what to get next. Any suggestions are appreciated.

----------


## diazman

Really nice tank there bro. turn it into a full moss tank ?  :Evil: 


poison poison... hehehehe

**credits to Google image search and their respective owners**

----------


## bravobb

I thought it is your tank...  :Laughing: 
You think too highly of me... this kind of setup i can only dream.
But thanks for sharing and providing some ideas...

----------


## bravobb

A question. 
For planting, do you normally paste oyama to the background or the sides ?
If so, what colour should be suitable ?

----------


## tetrakid

Some discus would be nice to own. They are rather cheap these days.




> Just a simple tank now.
> Have not decided what to get next. Any suggestions are appreciated.

----------


## diazman

if you prefer to block out the lights at the side and dont mind you viewing just the front (like me) then by all means you can cover up. Else, usually its just the back. Personal preferences actually. ahaha. Those two tanks are my life's dream lol. To have the lushest moss growing and covering the tank is what i've yet to achieve.  :Razz:

----------


## kornfreak

if i will have a new tank like that, i will turn it into a planted tank with dwarf south american cichlids in it... or a nice shrimp tank... it's going to be fun  :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

Attachment 34405
check out my tank!!!

of course im lying...
got it from the web.
Another dose of poison for you..... :Evil:

----------


## bravobb

> if you prefer to block out the lights at the side and dont mind you viewing just the front (like me) then by all means you can cover up. Else, usually its just the back. Personal preferences actually. ahaha. Those two tanks are my life's dream lol. To have the lushest moss growing and covering the tank is what i've yet to achieve.


Then i think i will just cover the back... with the lights on, it should look better with the sides reflection...

Now doing tank leak test.

----------


## bravobb

My 2 feet planned planted tank is now ready for substrate,plants and water....
The Aqua Up Z Series LED is still bright and elegant...
Behind the LED is the silent cooling fan to reduce the temperature of the water.

----------


## diazman

equipment looks sweet. how much you paid for the lightset? looking to add one more to my 2 footer. feels it's not getting enough light.. hohoho  :Laughing: 

Edit: Btw, what filtration you planning to use?  :Grin:

----------


## bravobb

> equipment looks sweet. how much you paid for the lightset? looking to add one more to my 2 footer. feels it's not getting enough light.. hohoho 
> 
> Edit: Btw, what filtration you planning to use?


$90 before 15% discount.

Filtration..... i think soil and gravel only... doing Diana Walstad style... 
But i would like to try the Eco plants method which means planting on top of the tank... i got the plants needed.
Maybe will add shrimp or tetra at later stage.

----------


## diazman

> $90 before 15% discount.
> 
> Filtration..... i think soil and gravel only... doing Diana Walstad style... 
> But i would like to try the Eco plants method which means planting on top of the tank... i got the plants needed.
> Maybe will add shrimp or tetra at later stage.


ahaha. My tank is also dirt tank. Although not diana walstad style totally, mosquito going to breed since it's a shrimp tank  :Laughing:  from bottom to top: Clay substrate > Tetra initial sticks > Garden soil > Used ADA soil.



Running 55 Watts on it, GEX "S" filter. Hope it explode in growth. *praying mode* hahaha

----------


## bravobb

BTW, i check the wattage using my watt meter and the cooling fan show the correct wattage according to spec, but however, the Aqua UP Z is showing 19.4W instead of 21.3W according to spec... that is a saving of 2W.... maybe they have made improvement on the product and the box is not updated.. well done !

----------


## bravobb

> ahaha. My tank is also dirt tank. Although not diana walstad style totally, mosquito going to breed since it's a shrimp tank  from bottom to top: Clay substrate > Tetra initial sticks > Garden soil > Used ADA soil.
> 
> 
> 
> Running 55 Watts on it, GEX "S" filter. Hope it explode in growth. *praying mode* hahaha


Mosquito ???! No way for me... i hate mosquito !!! lucky i stay high floor... for so many years only one encounter only.....  :Laughing: 
Why are you using so many different layers ? Do they serve any different purpose for you ?
How is your maintenance routine using dirt ?

----------


## diazman

I believe i watched this dude on youtube where his planted tank is all dirt tanks. he used clay and the fert sticks to perk up the garden soil. then topped by a layer of gravel. but for me i just reuse the ada soil since i dont have any gravel on hand. serves my tank well gor now. Plants show noticeable growth for the last 4 days. pearling also confirmed

Maintainence wise just need to WC for the first few weeks to prevent algae. the rest just have fun watching your plants take off  :Razz:

----------


## AQMS

Hi , where do buy the cooling fan?
What brand is it?

----------


## bravobb

> Hi , where do buy the cooling fan?
> What brand is it?


Bought from Seaview, never take note of the brand.. got to check the box tonight.
It is using rotating aluminum blades to create wind.

----------


## bravobb

> ahaha. My tank is also dirt tank. Although not diana walstad style totally, mosquito going to breed since it's a shrimp tank  from bottom to top: Clay substrate > Tetra initial sticks > Garden soil > Used ADA soil.
> 
> 
> 
> Running 55 Watts on it, GEX "S" filter. Hope it explode in growth. *praying mode* hahaha


By the way, i did some reading on the tetra initial sticks... do you need to dose them on regular basis ?
Are they important for plants ? Everyone else using also ?

----------


## mincedmeat

How much did that fan cost? It looks sleek enough.

----------


## diazman

> By the way, i did some reading on the tetra initial sticks... do you need to dose them on regular basis ?
> Are they important for plants ? Everyone else using also ?


It works like a base fert, with the exception that one may need to plant it into the soil ever 3 months or so? The stuff crumbles upon water contact. lol

----------


## felix_fx2

> Bought from Seaview, never take note of the brand.. got to check the box tonight.
> It is using rotating aluminum blades to create wind.


It should be under ISTA branding. The fan type is known as Cross blower, you can google and see pictures.




> By the way, i did some reading on the tetra initial sticks... do you need to dose them on regular basis ?
> Are they important for plants ? Everyone else using also ?


I used to use them along with lapis, substitute for base fert.

now i am using potting mix from plant nursery at boon keng + lapis.

----------


## diazman

boss, what brand of potting mix you used for the tank? could you provide the cost of 1 bag?

----------


## felix_fx2

> boss, what brand of potting mix you used for the tank? could you provide the cost of 1 bag?


$2.50 no brand (it's packed in clear plastic)... i got my friend to buy and deliver to my place.
the nursery is in boon keng, entrance of st george there, but the potting mix have to filter our the larger charcoal bits which were visibly too big (as in chunks)

very good excuse to visit the nearby biopast before that.  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

> $2.50 no brand (it's packed in clear plastic)... i got my friend to buy and deliver to my place.
> the nursery is in boon keng, entrance of st george there, but the potting mix have to filter our the larger charcoal bits which were visibly too big (as in chunks)
> 
> very good excuse to visit the nearby biopast before that.


ahaha.  :Grin:  time for to pay a visit then. been testing out dirt to see which one good for dirt set up tanks. long forgo aquatic soil  :Laughing: 

Icidentally, have you tried using garden soil before? Ive read some where you used horti soil in the past

----------


## bravobb

I am still looking for the right soil to use... this is my only planted tank so once go in... nothing comes out until decom...  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

> I am still looking for the right soil to use... this is my only planted tank so once go in... nothing comes out until decom...


bro, just do it. practical lessons are much better. learn along the way.




> ahaha.  time for to pay a visit then. been testing out dirt to see which one good for dirt set up tanks. long forgo aquatic soil 
> 
> Icidentally, have you tried using garden soil before? Ive read some where you used horti soil in the past


yes im using topsoil or rather geberic potting mix still with most of my tanks.

my 1st try was horti soil and another horti pack i think was mainly peat and moss inside.

why leh?

Sent from my GT-N7105

----------


## diazman

> bro, just do it. practical lessons are much better. learn along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> yes im using topsoil or rather geberic potting mix still with most of my tanks.
> 
> my 1st try was horti soil and another horti pack i think was mainly peat and moss inside.
> 
> why leh?
> ...


haha, just thinking of setting up another dirt tank  :Opps:  I got spare peat,clay, and dunno what other stuff i got from a bro last time. The current 2ft tank using some brandless garden soil, so thinking of horti since it may yield better results?

----------


## bravobb

Ok... here we go... first lousy attempt...
Soil is more than 90% ADA and some mix of dirt.
On top a layer of small gravel... gravel will be top up once the hair cover the ground and stabilized.
Doing Siesta 5-4-5 lighting.

----------


## felix_fx2

add more hairgrass, looking at how much there is now. it will take a long time... (4-6 months?)
btw, they can be planted in smaller bunches, it will spread better too.

----------


## bravobb

Felix_fx2,
Noted.. will get a few more and make into smaller pieces.. don't want to disturb the current plants.
By the way, i am topping up fish tank water almost daily until all the substrate are wet, something like swamp as the water seems to evaporate quite fast.
Thermometer showing average around 29 degree.

----------


## qngwn

> Felix_fx2,
> Noted.. will get a few more and make into smaller pieces.. don't want to disturb the current plants.
> By the way, i am topping up fish tank water almost daily until all the substrate are wet, something like swamp as the water seems to evaporate quite fast.
> Thermometer showing average around 29 degree.


Doing dsm for your tank?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## bravobb

Yes, so no algae problem for now since i may have to wait couple of months for the carpet to be ready for other plants and some landscape, and then water, and then shrimp and fauna.

----------


## qngwn

> Yes, so no algae problem for now since i may have to wait couple of months for the carpet to be ready for other plants and some landscape, and then water, and then shrimp and fauna.


Depends, some plants cannot dsm. What kind of hair grass you planting?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## bravobb

It is hairgrass. What kind i am not sure, i got it from C328.

----------


## qngwn

Normal hairgrass can be grown by DSM, but dwarf and the Japanese kind is not able to from experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bravobb

I think the words 4-6 months has frighten me...

Added more plants to the planned planted tank.
I think i have overdo it this time.
As mentioned by Diana, every new tank setup is different, and even same type of plants will find its new life.
So, it is better to try different plants and see how the plants work out.
I am assuming some plants will dominate and some will eventually disappear.
Hope with heavy planting, i do not have to wait too long to flood the tank ! ^_^

----------


## bravobb

Some plants seems to be dying off very fast... I think i will have to flood the tank so that all plants are submerge.

----------


## felix_fx2

Rear left, that one cannot emerse grow.
The one with the more shiny leaf and pretty much standing is Barcopa. can emerse + likes to grow upward when submersed. Emersed growth when too high it will tilt and grow slanted, cut it before it does.
The HC, can be planted smaller clumps. Search the fourm, should have somemore examples. It will help spreading and easier to spot growth.

i think i see microsword. that one can emerse, very good plant.. correct lighting it will grow pretty fast.

I see you might flood, lets say 4-6 weeks down. (I am guessing) as one bro who over do his DSM said, you flood when you see rooted and spreading well. (ok he said aggressively.)

----------


## diazman

is that some stem plants you trying to growing DSM method? cannot see properly from your shot.

----------


## bravobb

After flooding, one or two plants took off... and i managed to bring them back to the ground.
Lights are out now, will check tomorrow and see what is the situation.

----------


## bravobb

> Rear left, that one cannot emerse grow.
> The one with the more shiny leaf and pretty much standing is Barcopa. can emerse + likes to grow upward when submersed. Emersed growth when too high it will tilt and grow slanted, cut it before it does.
> The HC, can be planted smaller clumps. Search the fourm, should have somemore examples. It will help spreading and easier to spot growth.
> 
> i think i see microsword. that one can emerse, very good plant.. correct lighting it will grow pretty fast.
> 
> I see you might flood, lets say 4-6 weeks down. (I am guessing) as one bro who over do his DSM said, you flood when you see rooted and spreading well. (ok he said aggressively.)


Noted all comments.
For HC, i realised i do not have anymore space to plant them so i cluster them together on purpose.
They took off when i floor, so i can only think of using stone to press them now and also use my hand to press the HC edges to the soil. Hope they will be rooted soon.

I only worry about algae and mosquito breeding since there is no water current.

----------


## bravobb

> is that some stem plants you trying to growing DSM method? cannot see properly from your shot.


What do you mean stem plants ?
I will take few more closer shots tomorrow when the lights are on.

----------


## felix_fx2

> is that some stem plants you trying to growing DSM method? cannot see properly from your shot.


bacopa, and rolata. think got one more ... not all can some will die off in 2-3 days..

----------


## felix_fx2

> Noted all comments.
> For HC, i realised i do not have anymore space to plant them so i cluster them together on purpose.
> They took off when i floor, so i can only think of using stone to press them now and also use my hand to press the HC edges to the soil. Hope they will be rooted soon.
> 
> I only worry about algae and mosquito breeding since there is no water current.


You no pincer? can semi bury most of the hc leaving some leaf exposed also can ..

I already kill 1 larve yesterday in mine. i hunt them and other insects more then i think algae will not come in mine so soon....

----------


## felix_fx2

> Noted all comments.
> For HC, i realised i do not have anymore space to plant them so i cluster them together on purpose.
> They took off when i floor, so i can only think of using stone to press them now and also use my hand to press the HC edges to the soil. Hope they will be rooted soon.
> 
> I only worry about algae and mosquito breeding since there is no water current.


You no pincer? can semi bury most of the hc leaving some leaf exposed also can ..

I already kill 1 larve yesterday in mine. i hunt them and other insects more then i think algae will not come in mine so soon....

----------


## diazman

> What do you mean stem plants ?
> I will take few more closer shots tomorrow when the lights are on.


What i meant was, i saw you plant some other plants other than HC and hairgrass  :Smile: , like felix said, i saw the bacopa inside. haha




> bacopa, and rolata. think got one more ... not all can some will die off in 2-3 days..


ah thanks boss for the id, thought so i saw a bacopa.  :Grin:

----------


## bravobb

Day2: More pictures (i have reduced the photo size to 30% instead of 20% which i normally do. This should enable all to see the details better)

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> 


Looks like i'm too late to post my observations 'cos you already flooded the tank... anyways if you are going to do another DSM again in the future, try not to over-saturate the substrate until there are puddles and areas submerged, that will create stagnant pools which tend to encourage mold. From my experience, the substrate should just be slightly moist (soil look abit shiny can already), not underwater. The top layer of the soil can even dry out abit as long as the mid and bottom layer of the soil still has moisture, that would be the ideal conditions for DSM. 

If you check out gardening guides, they usually advise not to over-water plants too. Although these are plants that can be grown underwater, but during the DSM stage, you should treat them like plants in an outdoor garden.  :Smile: 

In addition, during the first 1-2 weeks of DSM, it is normal to see an initial dying off and browning of the plants as they are adapting to the newly planted conditions and are still in the process of establishing roots, usually only after the 3rd or 4th week when you see their roots establish, then they will really flourish and spread very quickly.

For DSM, its just a matter of taking advantage of long and intense light durations (without the issues of algae or Co2), misting a few times a day and basically just waiting patiently for the plants to establish and spread well before flooding.

----------


## bravobb

Day3

I know i am too impatient... but i very much worry about mosquito breeding... 
So, i introduce 2 guppies and 5 Fire shrimp.

Full view


Left


Right


Centre

----------


## bravobb

Notice a few plants dying off at the back.

----------


## mincedmeat

You could have bought some cheap feeder fish to put into the tank first. I would think your shrimps might not survive for very long but then again, it might be prove me wrong  :Smile:

----------


## bravobb

> You could have bought some cheap feeder fish to put into the tank first. I would think your shrimps might not survive for very long but then again, it might be prove me wrong


I thought by mixing my existing fish tank with the tap water for topping up, the cycling will be faster.
I should have tested the water parameter.
I notice one of the shrimp with body full of eggs like... not sure it is pregnant or not.. just now collapsed ... then after few minutes... start to jump here and there.
Then rest at one place and jump again... it keeps jumping and stay motionless from time to time..... 
I think if i take it out and move to another tank, it may die even faster.... 
How to tell what is the tank really for shrimp .... ?

----------


## bravobb

Can see a few red shrimp collapsing.. as in like dying.
They still jump around though.
I know the tank cycling is not complete, so i can only think of topping up more of my other fish tank water(actually is the sump tank water) to here, bringing the ratio between fish tank water and tapwater higher.
Now the tank is around 50% full of water.
The lights are also out now, so hopefully tomorrow i will have some survivors.

----------


## milk_vanilla

i found otto is quite hardy creatures, i drop 3-4 of ottos after it passed 7 days after flooded my 3ft.

ammonia still on the peak level that day. 

they were very hard worker and still survive till now.

I dropped amano shrimp on the 2nd or third week ( cant remember exactly ), ammonia were slightly reduce since cycle is underway.

Then follow by cherries, once it's fully cycle.

----------


## bravobb

Day4

Top up water to full tank using sump tank water.
Saw 2 red shrimp still moving while topping up water, the rest look like gone.
After finish water top up, one of the moving one seems to be down also.




Activated tank fan and small filter.

----------


## bravobb

Day5:

The 5th shrimp is also gone. It has gone motionless.
Left the pair of guppies now.

----------


## milk_vanilla

I guess either ammonia reason or something wrong with your top up water, maybe too hard or copper thingy. U did Top up with tap water, aren't you? 

Sent using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks like your tank is going through the usual massive ammonia/nitrite/nitrate spikes during the tank cycling process... using mature filter media helps to speed up the process but there will still be large spikes occuring.

I guess your cherry shrimp took the brunt of the increased toxic levels.

Btw, do you have a freshwater test kit? It'll be good to test the water parameters and see what stage of the cycling process your tank is in at this moment.

----------


## felix_fx2

ammonia, nitrate issue.

fish tolerance higher, that is why still alive.

wait for things to settle down, consider the tank as in normal cycling. dont add shrimps for the next 1-2 weeks at least.

if you have mature media, or you can obtain it from someone. squeeze some of that good stuff in the water.

Sent from my GT-N7105

----------


## bravobb

Actually, when i top up water to this level.. around 90% of the water are all from my other fish tank.. (sump tank water).
I have test kit but it is late now, will test tomorrow.
Anyway, due to my stubbornness, i also added green shrimp today, around 15 of them at $5.
Picture was taken earlier. Lights are out as usual.. oh.. the pair of guppies is on top when i took the picture... they are still alive.. no worries.  :Grin:

----------


## diazman

Looking good. The plants looks like they made quite a quick growth. Man, now i'm itching to get those lights...  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## ken90ken

I have a tank with the same dimensions undergoing DSM at the moment too! 

Currently using a LED floodlight for lighting, but ugly. Where did you get your light from? Seaview?

----------


## bravobb

> I have a tank with the same dimensions undergoing DSM at the moment too! 
> 
> Currently using a LED floodlight for lighting, but ugly. Where did you get your light from? Seaview?


This LED is common, you can find in many places. Look for Aqua-Up.

----------


## bravobb

Day 7:

Some of the green shrimps are gone.
After testing the water, i think i know what is the problem.





It is so weird. Most of the water is from the sump tank.
And the sump tank water register zero ammonia, zero nitrite.
How come this planted tank register so much nitrite.... ? Cycling effect ?

----------


## bravobb

By the way, i stop the hang-on filter because i noticed the tank water level drop by almost 2cm.. and my floor got a patch of water.
Cannot be the tank leakage as i have done an overnight test before and there is no problem until i top up the water to full tank and activate the hang-on filter...
Is it because the water level is too high and the hang-on filter will overflow ? Anyone using HOF has encounter similar issue before ?
Should we use filter for planted tank ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> It is so weird. Most of the water is from the sump tank.
> And the sump tank water register zero ammonia, zero nitrite.
> How come this planted tank register so much nitrite.... ? Cycling effect ?


Yes, your tank is right in the middle of its cycling process and the parameters are spiking as expected.

Although the water from your sump tank may be stable, the soil in your new tank is currently releasing ammonia and the beneficial bacteria is still going through the different stages of the cycling process, so you'll definitely see such huge swings in ammonia/nitrite/nitrate.

Its best not add any fauna until the tank is fully cycled.




> By the way, i stop the hang-on filter because i noticed the tank water level drop by almost 2cm.. and my floor got a patch of water.
> Cannot be the tank leakage as i have done an overnight test before and there is no problem until i top up the water to full tank and activate the hang-on filter...
> Is it because the water level is too high and the hang-on filter will overflow ? Anyone using HOF has encounter similar issue before ?
> Should we use filter for planted tank ?


I used to have similar water spillage issue with hang-on filters on one of my small quarantine tanks too (even though most hang-on filters have a return flow safety feature)... in my case, i discovered it was because the position of the filter wasn't perfectly level and the water in the filter sometimes get blocked due to too much media (or clogged up media) and it end up overflowing out the back instead of the front. So maybe you should check the floor leveling and the sponges/media in the filter.

----------


## diazman

In my case, my HOF only overflows once it gets really clogged up, rendering its effectiveness to push water out from the hof into the tank. You confirm again see if its the hof's problem?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Yes, your tank is right in the middle of its cycling process and the parameters are spiking as expected..


Many people say, he no believe.  :Grin: 

bravobb, i introduce you to a thread to read. (Cyberkinetic's tank thread)
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ie-1st-attempt.. 


You tank is looking good still, cycling will take couple of weeks.
If you don't mind livestock dying, you can add as commando fish/shrimp.

This is a good info. (you can google "aquarium cycling duration" also for some infomation.)
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquarium/cycling.php


About the leak, do a water trace. Sometimes it is not your filter that is leaking but the stuff that is attached to the top tank walls. (like my fan the other time.)

----------


## Bieffe

Your HOF seems like from GEX...quality stuff so I doubt its the problem. Is this the lowest position of the inlet? Lower will be better and check leveling. Also could be evapouration? But 2cm is alot.
Mine with fan about 1cm+ but never 2cm.

Give filter a wash. Also at the inlet side can place media inside. So water go in media then filter then back to tank. But you should be old bird not vigin like me.

----------


## bravobb

HOF taken out look like this.

----------


## bravobb

> Many people say, he no believe. 
> 
> bravobb, i introduce you to a thread to read. (Cyberkinetic's tank thread)
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ie-1st-attempt.. 
> 
> 
> You tank is looking good still, cycling will take couple of weeks.
> If you don't mind livestock dying, you can add as commando fish/shrimp.
> 
> ...


 :Embarassed: ..... i am stubborn lol.... I want to bluff myself that the tank is ready...  :Razz: 

I have taken out the HOF and monitor for few days and see whether still got water on the floor.

----------


## bravobb

> Your HOF seems like from GEX...quality stuff so I doubt its the problem. Is this the lowest position of the inlet? Lower will be better and check leveling. Also could be evapouration? But 2cm is alot.
> Mine with fan about 1cm+ but never 2cm.
> 
> Give filter a wash. Also at the inlet side can place media inside. So water go in media then filter then back to tank. But you should be old bird not vigin like me.


Yes, it is GEX... but i still suspect this is the cause of the water patch on the floor.
I set the inlet to the highest level possible that time to filter as much water at the top level...
Already throw the filter away as it is the disposable type, not for washing...

----------


## Bieffe

Seems super clogged. Why not get the original from GEX? This DIY filter like too dense...I think water for sure over flow..once leave gets inside. Alternatively reduce the flow rate.

----------


## bravobb

> Seems super clogged. Why not get the original from GEX? This DIY filter like too dense...I think water for sure over flow..once leave gets inside. Alternatively reduce the flow rate.


I used this GEX before in another feeder tank and can see the original filter is wear off so throw away. 
And the only small filter i got spare is this so just stuff a small piece of the filter wool... seems to help clear the water.. but then it would means clog like you said.
I already bought the Eden 501, will get it setup tomorrow or within this week.

----------


## diazman

first few weeks confirm the filter will be super clogged. Not to mention the dust like particle from the soil seeping into the water. My 2 HOF filters turn sludgy thanks to the dirt.  :Laughing:  water also very yellowish

----------


## bravobb

Hi Diazman, now using Eden mini canister... (didn't expect myself to use canister again... the thought of carrying heavy weight container into the toilet.... lucky this is very small... no need big muscle... :Grin: )
Just hope i secure the joint part correctly and no more water leakage....

Day 8
Can only see 2 shrimp still moving around and the pair of guppies.
Took out around 8 shrimp body and feed my Cichlids....  :Razz: 
I guess most likely the remaining 2 shrimp will pass out tomorrow... anyway.. will test water next week and only safe then will buy more shrimp...

----------


## bennyc

Bro where you buy your green shrimp?

----------


## bravobb

> Bro where you buy your green shrimp?


Green shrimp from Clementi Florist & Aquarium.

----------


## bravobb

Day 9



Should be the last survivor... as the ground is quiet and motionless...

----------


## bravobb

Day 10

Last surviving shrimp is still there... added frogbit to control the nitrate and hopefully tank will be ready soon.


This look like root or is it worm ?

----------


## bravobb

Day 11

Suppose to add one red colour snail and end up with more other snails because the LFS accidentally packet for me.
Last surviving shrimp still live... very tempted to add more shrimp... but i guess have to wait till the shrimp start to move on the ground..

----------


## felix_fx2

> ..... i am stubborn lol.... I want to bluff myself that the tank is ready... 
> 
> I have taken out the HOF and monitor for few days and see whether still got water on the floor.





> Day 9
> 
> Should be the last survivor... as the ground is quiet and motionless...


Don't worry about that, AQ have many stubborn fool who like to decive themself (you and i happen to be part of this cute lot)

cycling fish wise, i do recommend you buy those feeder guppy/platy as their a hardy lot. Else can look out for FOC fish from culls to do the job.
I do and still belive in normal cycling as fishless.... takes longer and my patience for that is kinda limited.

can i ask your background is oyama or just a sheet of white opaque plastic? The air pockets are pretty annoying leh...

----------


## bravobb

I also agreed the oyama background is annoying... Guess you know i never make it to the pasting of oyama job... Hahaha..

Anyway, i intend to use the plants to cover the background.
If not, i will use drift woods or java moss to create the background..
But i want the bottom plants to be rooted first and stable enough to introduce more plants..
What do you think ?

----------


## diazman

> Don't worry about that, AQ have many stubborn fool who like to decive themself (you and i happen to be part of this cute lot)
> 
> cycling fish wise, i do recommend you buy those feeder guppy/platy as their a hardy lot. Else can look out for FOC fish from culls to do the job.
> I do and still belive in normal cycling as fishless.... takes longer and my patience for that is kinda limited.
> 
> can i ask your background is oyama or just a sheet of white opaque plastic? The air pockets are pretty annoying leh...


Lucky you can do fishless cycling.. My mom just don't get fishless cycling. She will go " You pay the electricity to keep some cheap plants ah?!"  :Laughing: 

Btw, explaning all that nitrogen cycle and what not does not help at all.  :Laughing: 

@Bro Bravobb, soon can turn into jungle your tank haha

----------


## bravobb

@Diazman,

Jungle is one of my wish.... cross my fingers now....
How long do you think it will take to "jungle" ?.... or maybe i need to get some moss with driftwood to get them into act .....  :Laughing:

----------


## diazman

Think in 2 months or so. Once you trim the long growth, they will spread like wildfire.  :Laughing: 

I abit impatient. So i using DIY C02 for my setup  :Laughing:  Will show picture soon.. now i feel it's too ugly  :Razz: 

but i tell you, water wisteria is a beast plant in dirt tanks, they overshadowing everything else in my tank, had to do weekly trimming :/

----------


## bravobb

No matter how it looks, it is still a piece of Art... your own creation.  :Wink: 
Water wisteria... i am not using now... look like got potential to go wild...... if got space i will plant some....  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Lucky you can do fishless cycling.. My mom just don't get fishless cycling. She will go " You pay the electricity to keep some cheap plants ah?!" 
> 
> Btw, explaning all that nitrogen cycle and what not does not help at all. 
> 
> @Bro Bravobb, soon can turn into jungle your tank haha


I pay electric bills, so it's the other way round.

"why you sleep again with TV turned on again?"

yo I'm paying bills OK mom: )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## diazman

Using some $2 garden soil I got from the shop downstairs. topped with china brand gravel. Sorry about the color of the picture though, photobucket messed it up

Plant list:

Bacopa Caroliniana
Bacopa Monnieri
Hygrophilla Difformis
E.Tenellus
Windelov Java 
Regular Java
Taiwan Moss
Red tiger lotus( Behind the DW)
crypts (credits to bro Jemswira)
My old trusty Anubias Barteri

The water wisteria as you can see in the pic is considered heavily trimmed. Its growing too fast the past 2 weeks. Ignore the java fern yet, they still look like crap. Waiting for them to flourish take a while...  :Laughing: 

Also, i had the tiger lotus in the tank but i trimmed it low.. now its behind the taiwan moss covered DW but it hasnt really grew much. Grew alot of leaves yes, but none of them are growing up yet. haha

Truth be told, the bacopa is also getting out of hand. Plant shoots up everywhere from the gravel and i had to trim them down. From the looks of it, i might have a lawn of bacopa if this keeps up hahaha!

----------


## diazman

> I pay electric bills, so it's the other way round.
> 
> "why you sleep again with TV turned on again?"
> 
> yo I'm paying bills OK mom: )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


haha, wait till you see my mom's killer stare.  :Laughing:

----------


## bravobb

> Using some $2 garden soil I got from the shop downstairs. topped with china brand gravel. Sorry about the color of the picture though, photobucket messed it up
> 
> Plant list:
> 
> Bacopa Caroliniana
> Bacopa Monnieri
> Hygrophilla Difformis
> E.Tenellus
> Windelov Java 
> ...


All the plants looks so healthy... if you never say is real plants, i would have thought they are fake...  :Grin:

----------


## bravobb

Day 12

Added few more guppies since the tank look too empty.
The picture may look fine, but if you are like me looking at the tank a metre away... you may felt that the tank like green... Is it the lighting is not strong or it is algae effects or green water effect ?

----------


## diazman

Probably it's green water algae. Not really visible from the pic though. I think the lighting is fine since the plant is stemming upwards. Add DIY c02?  :Evil:   :Laughing: 

My set up nothing impressive also. If you see the tank in person, my tank water is very yellowish. (probably my own fault as i added peat together with the soil  :Razz: )

----------


## Urban Aquaria

The greenish hue in your water could also be due to the lights shining through the frogbit's translucent leaves... in my tanks, the areas under the frogbits tend to have a slight greenish tint when the lights are on too, it gives an interesting variation of color in different parts of the tank.  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Day 12
> 
> Added few more guppies since the tank look too empty.
> The picture may look fine, but if you are like me looking at the tank a metre away... you may felt that the tank like green... Is it the lighting is not strong or it is algae effects or green water effect ?


Maybe it's the hue on frogbits since your are using LED. Don't happen to me as i using T5.




> haha, wait till you see my mom's killer stare.


Aye ! you make your own low tech thread la.... your tanks no matter what you say deserve their thread.  :Grin: 

last time before i started paying. it is everyday, every 30mins after 12mn get nagged for using even the pc... things change when your older.

----------


## diazman

> Maybe it's the hue on frogbits since your are using LED. Don't happen to me as i using T5.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye ! you make your own low tech thread la.... your tanks no matter what you say deserve their thread. 
> 
> last time before i started paying. it is everyday, every 30mins after 12mn get nagged for using even the pc... things change when your older.


haha aye boss, i will post later..  :Opps:  hahaha! the same for my mum lah! Used the comp to watch korean dramas..  :Razz:

----------


## bravobb

Day 13

Look like they really got poisoned... 
The last shrimp is gone, so are the 2 guppies.. (i think they are the very first batch)
Now left the 6 guppies I introduced recently.

----------


## bravobb

Another thing i realized that keeping a planted tank require daily caring.... 
I have to top up water everyday... always drop half a cm... (no water leakage... just evaporation)
If i want to go for a week of holiday... i wonder how can i manage it....
For my other freshwater tank... i will not have any problem leaving them alone for a week... except my ray tank... not sure how long they can last without raw food...

----------


## diazman

Think the issue for the fast evaporation was due to the fan you using + the unexpected weather conditions now adays. Now that you mentioned it, I also noticed a considerable drop of water level in my tanks, had me panic checking for any leakage  :Laughing: . I very paranoid when it comes to leaking tank.. sleeping beside the tank doesn't make me any safer lol!

----------


## felix_fx2

For 3 days, top up to the max you can afford to (for safety) and that is it.
Any longer, die must use auto top up.  :Wink: 

For fertilizer, heck care... come back then say. Since a matured tank 1 week never fert also no major issues.

BTW, i no longer care about topping up water. Using DIY auto top up already.  :Blah:

----------


## diazman

> For 3 days, top up to the max you can afford to (for safety) and that is it.
> Any longer, die must use auto top up. 
> 
> For fertilizer, heck care... come back then say. Since a matured tank 1 week never fert also no major issues.
> 
> BTW, i no longer care about topping up water. Using DIY auto top up already.


Is the DIY top up you build using the battery operated air pump?

----------


## bravobb

> For 3 days, top up to the max you can afford to (for safety) and that is it.
> Any longer, die must use auto top up. 
> 
> For fertilizer, heck care... come back then say. Since a matured tank 1 week never fert also no major issues.
> 
> BTW, i no longer care about topping up water. Using DIY auto top up already.


Wow.. Another useful diy project.. Can share how it is done ?

----------


## bravobb

I found one of the thread here at AQ talking about using TUBBY auto top up.
Anyone knows where got sell or something similar available ?
I found some DIY threads also, but the saving in costs is not alot, so most likely i will skip it.


By the way, i forgot to mentioned that i got a mini fridge under the planted tank, so the heats generated around is higher than normal temperature.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Is the DIY top up you build using the battery operated air pump?





> Wow.. Another useful diy project.. Can share how it is done ?





> I found one of the thread here at AQ talking about using TUBBY auto top up.
> Anyone knows where got sell or something similar available ?
> I found some DIY threads also, but the saving in costs is not alot, so most likely i will skip it.
> 
> 
> By the way, i forgot to mentioned that i got a mini fridge under the planted tank, so the heats generated around is higher than normal temperature.



It's AC230 one, using for a while. Battery operated one i need topup the bottle everyday, quite taxing.
My total cost exclude water storage is around less then $20 , only bought the relay , relay holder, float switch. The rest of what i needed already owned.
I won't be posting it (in diy section) until i get a box to put them in nicely.

Tubby is old school for reef, some one sold his recently.

Ok lets not OT, anything just PM or whatsapp me.

----------


## bravobb

Day 14

I think nothing much happens on Day 14


Day 15
I try to re-plant the HC but end up killing them... most of them splits and floating on top now.
Really tough job in planting HC. 
You can notice the HC patch that does not have stone on top is gone now...
Also i move the mini sword plant from the back to the front (to the front right side now) as it seems to be ready to take off....

----------


## bravobb

This morning when the lights are ON, saw a few small guppies around half a cm in sizes.. Does it means the water is good now since the female guppy can give birth ?

----------


## bravobb

Day 16 - Little babies are found in the tank... but lost another guppy, down from 6 to 5 now.

After i covered my windows to the planted tank, now the evaporation is around 2mm...

----------


## felix_fx2

> This morning when the lights are ON, saw a few small guppies around half a cm in sizes.. Does it means the water is good now since the female guppy can give birth ?


 Answer is no, fish tolerance is higher then shrimp.

btw, assassin snail?

----------


## bravobb

Hi felix_fx2,
Then i will wait longer to introduce shrimp.
For the snail, i dont think is assassin snail as they look black in colour and very small.
Correct me if i am wrong.

----------


## mincedmeat

I think you should introduce your shrimp much later. Maybe 1 or 2 months later when the tank is more stable.

----------


## felix_fx2

the picture too small for me to judge or i need reading glasses soon  :Razz:

----------


## bravobb

Day 17 & 18

Added java moss (in the middle) on Day 18.
Adult guppies count still stand at 5.
Can even see more of juvenile snails. These snails really spawn fast. 

The lights were off almost whole day on Day 17 when i discover it in the evening after work.
After some checking realised the 2pin converter was not working... (initially i thought the Aqua-Up had up lorry...) It seems the plants are not really affected for a lights out for a day.

----------


## bravobb

> I think you should introduce your shrimp much later. Maybe 1 or 2 months later when the tank is more stable.


Will obey the order.  :Grin: 
If the guppy populations multiple fast, i may not introduce shrimp at all as it will be overcrowded for the tank....

----------


## diazman

your frogbit looks like they are multiplying alot haha. the plants are coming in nicely  :Smile:

----------


## bravobb

Day 19 and 20

The plants at the back are really getting taller and taller... when will they stop ??? ^_^

Day 19


Day 20

----------


## bravobb

Planted Tank - Day 21 & 23


I think i lost another female guppy in one of these days... so down to 4 adult guppies and some juvenile guppies.
Forgot to take picture on Day 22, so no entry on Day 22.
Thinking of putting in a driftwood or two but haven't really got the time to go hunt for one.

Day 21


Day 23

----------


## felix_fx2

your rocks will soon disappear  :Razz:

----------


## bravobb

> your rocks will soon disappear


No problem.. i will add more rocks... or BIGGER rock....  :Grin:

----------


## bravobb

Planted Tank - Day 24 & 26

Forest forming.... going to test the water in next few days.
Pictures resize to 40% instead of 30%.

Day 24


Day 26

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just curious, shouldn't the HC and moss be in the foreground, instead of those stem plants currently in the front?  :Smile:

----------


## bravobb

True enough... but i just can't bear to destroy the plants infront.... 
I think the HC are not growing or spreading... just surviving... so my hope of them spreading to the front looks like impossible.
Actually i am waiting for some plants to die so that i can re-scape....  :Laughing:

----------


## milk_vanilla

Give them away or sell is wiser, rather than abandoning till they die. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2

----------


## felix_fx2

i get this feeling. to the right is a light source.
they are all leaning to the right....

----------


## bravobb

> Give them away or sell is wiser, rather than abandoning till they die. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2


You have misunderstand me. I never intend to abandon. Still providing daily water topup, good lighting and cooling fan.
What i meant is if any of the plants cannot make it, i can use the space for others.

----------


## bravobb

> i get this feeling. to the right is a light source.
> they are all leaning to the right....


Could be due to 2 things.
One is there is slight sunlight shining in to the right side of the tank although i have used a piece of light non transparent acylic to block it.
Two is the frogbit on top all focus on the left, maybe blocking the lights to the below plants. (maybe i can move the frogbit around to affect how the plants grow... :Grin: )

----------


## felix_fx2

> One is there is slight sunlight shining in to the right side of the tank although i have used a piece of light non transparent acylic to block it.


This is the cause, light source. You can get those cardboard from art shop, i bought one to stop light from my main tank's left (which is coming when i open my door.)
Almost time to cut and replant, then become forest  :Wink:

----------


## bravobb

> This is the cause, light source. You can get those cardboard from art shop, i bought one to stop light from my main tank's left (which is coming when i open my door.)
> Almost time to cut and replant, then become forest


I used those cheap and good board from popular... 

Regarding time to cut and replant.... how to replant ?? Do i have the space ??

----------


## bravobb

Planted Tank - Day 27 & 28

Added new plants with moss on driftwood on day 28. 

Water test results on day 27 is still not satisfactory. How come the nitrite is still present... Is it because the HC is not rooted properly or is it because i top up water using tap water ?

Day 27


Day 27 test results


Day 28

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Wow... nitrite and nitrate still off the charts, looks like your tank is still cycling and its now in the 2nd or 3rd stage, so its progressing.

You pH seems quite high at 7.6, usually planted tanks go for lower pH?

----------


## AQMS

Try adding bacteria,it helps keep your water toxic low.

----------


## felix_fx2

just cut, and plant it back.
the foreground that plant, if not mistaken can be grown via stem cuttings.

the rear part is barcopa, confirm can grow using stem cuttings. cause it's one real hardy plant which i have tons of easily.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Wow... nitrite and nitrate still off the charts, looks like your tank is still cycling and its now in the 2nd or 3rd stage, so its progressing.
> 
> You pH seems quite high at 7.6, usually planted tanks go for lower pH?


only Day 27 la. on the average, he should worry only after day 60 if the ratings are still off the charts.

----------


## bravobb

> Try adding bacteria,it helps keep your water toxic low.


What do you mean by adding bacteria ??

----------


## bravobb

> just cut, and plant it back.
> the foreground that plant, if not mistaken can be grown via stem cuttings.
> 
> the rear part is barcopa, confirm can grow using stem cuttings. cause it's one real hardy plant which i have tons of easily.


Ok.. even i can use the stem to plant, is it not too clustered to plant them so near to each other ?

----------


## felix_fx2

it is ok to plant them close. if not your tank will turn out like my tank, just before i ventured to planted..... Coconut plantation  :Huh?: 

About what zerofighter mention, it's to add off the shelf BB to kick start or speed up the cycling process. 
The 1st thing that comes to my mind is those used by shrimp keepers, maybe due to seeing this too often while stalking out threads.

Mosura BT-9	



> Mosura BT-9 is a powerful multipurpose bacteria culture that is specially cultivated to be used in shrimp tanks. It consists of both aerobic and anaerobic bacteria. It purifies water by decomposing ammonia and nitrite. Leftover feed and organic matter are broken down so as to avoid sludge. Mosura BT-9 also lowers Biological Oxygen Demand (B.O.D) and increases dissolved oxygen. Most importantly, it replenishes beneficial bacteria lost due to environmental and tank water changes.


P.S: i don't follow this way myself. i just get some mulm from a old filter and squeeze in new tanks, if i can't get mulm i'll just throw in a couple of platies as commando & let nature take it's course. it's "only" 60-90 days..  :Sad:

----------


## AQMS

What i mean by bacteria is beneficial bacteria just like Felix mention,
you can find it in LFS.

----------


## mincedmeat

You could lower it by doing your water changes regularly as well.

----------


## bravobb

Planted Tank - Day 30

The Eden pipes are really fast getting 'dirty'.... kind of like mulm ?
I don't think i need to add anymore BB... i think like i mentioned in my very initial thread#, i used 90% over sump water from my bigger tank.... although i never transfer the biomedia but i believe there are still flowing bad/good bacteria in the water.



Eden pipes.

----------


## bravobb

> You could lower it by doing your water changes regularly as well.


So far i never do water changed.
Your meaning of water changed meaning reduces PH or reduces nitrite/nitrate ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> The Eden pipes are really fast getting 'dirty'.... kind of like mulm ?


The brown film and spots in filter hoses are usually diatoms... they thrive in low light but high nutrient conditions, which are found in filter hoses.  :Smile: 





> I don't think i need to add anymore BB... i think like i mentioned in my very initial thread#, i used 90% over sump water from my bigger tank.... although i never transfer the biomedia but i believe there are still flowing bad/good bacteria in the water.


I guess there isn't as much bacteria suspended in the sump water itself (majority of the bacteria are usually in the bio media and substrate), so probably the effect is minimized... its always more effective to transfer over a portion of established bio media to the new filter, the cycling process will be much faster.

By right if you transfer over established bio media from a fully cycled tank, the new tank should have finished cycling within 1-2 weeks (often faster). I've transferred established bio media over 3 tanks so far, and all cycle very quickly.





> So far i never do water changed.
> Your meaning of water changed meaning reduces PH or reduces nitrite/nitrate ?


You should definitely do water changes, especially since you have been adding fishes and shrimps into the tank, it'll help reduce the accumulated toxic parameters to more manageable levels and ease the stress on the fauna.

----------


## diazman

Water change is good for dirt tanks IMO. since the dirt keeps leeching out stuff. I've been doing 25-30% WC every sunday but boss felix suggested 10% everyday. Been trying that out, plants looked great, water crystal clear.  :Razz:

----------


## mincedmeat

Actually my water changes are every week as well for about 30-40% for a planted tank.

----------


## AQMS

What?!! never do water change....
Bravobb, water change is a must in order for you to lower nitrite and nitrate.
Even for a well establish plant tank hobbyist still do water change weekly.

----------


## milk_vanilla

Imagine wc like we take a bath, to remove unnecessary / abundant dirt, sweat, odors on your body. 

If you feel refreshments after shower, so does fish and plants at your tank. 

They would say thank you to have given them shower.  :Very Happy: 

Sent using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AQMS

milk vanilla that is a good way of explaining it...
just don't put soap and shampoo with it.... :Grin:

----------


## milk_vanilla

perhaps 
shampoo equivalent to easy carbo / excel
soap equivalent to anti chlorine 
 :Wink: 

p.s sorry out of topic.

----------


## bravobb

Guys, 
I know water changed is required, but how often water changed routine can be subjective.
All my 3 big tanks are on monthly water changed and i have been doing it at least for past 6 months.
I am not saying weekly or too often water changed is harmful or what, just that not every tank is the same and it depends on each tank situation and also depends on the owner(the human factor).
So long the owner find that the faunas are still healthy and eating everyday, i think the water changed routine is acceptable.
Fish keeping to me is an enjoyable, not a chore.
Using an example of taking a bath, i can also said that a person can take shower many times a day or once a week.. he/she will not die because of the shower routine, it is just whether the person can take it... i know not all kind of fauna can take such monthly water changed and i try to avoid keeping such fauna because i know they will not last with me.  :Razz: 

Anyway, back to this planted tank.
Actually my purpose to understand Diana Walstad planted tank ideology is to have a planted tank that is of low maintenance, weekly water changed is not what i want, same for daily water topup..(i missed to consider the water topup issue).
In the long run, i will be making more changes for ease of maintenance as the focus and priority. (This is what i want, may not be what you want.. sorry).

----------


## bravobb

Another thing is i may want to transfer my betta (in the coffee tank) to this planted tank and decommission that small tank.
Just not sure whether the betta will starts to attack the guppies or not.... anyone can advise on this ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Guys, 
> I know water changed is required, but how often water changed routine can be subjective.
> All my 3 big tanks are on monthly water changed and i have been doing it at least for past 6 months.
> I am not saying weekly or too often water changed is harmful or what, just that not every tank is the same and it depends on each tank situation and also depends on the owner(the human factor).
> So long the owner find that the faunas are still healthy and eating everyday, i think the water changed routine is acceptable.
> Fish keeping to me is an enjoyable, not a chore.
> Using an example of taking a bath, i can also said that a person can take shower many times a day or once a week.. he/she will not die because of the shower routine, it is just whether the person can take it... i know not all kind of fauna can take such monthly water changed and i try to avoid keeping such fauna because i know they will not last with me. 
> 
> Anyway, back to this planted tank.
> ...


Yes, you can skip weekly water changes in a walstad-style planted tank, but it has to be already very heavily planted with high plant mass, along with fully established bacteria in the substrate and filter to effectively absorb all the excess ammonia/nitrite/nitrates.... in your case, the tank is still starting up and cycling with still-growing plant mass, so its a whole different situation. 

In addition, as you have already added fishes and shrimps before the tank is properly cycled, water changes during this period would be highly recommended.... it is more for the fauna than the flora (the parameters can spike high and most plants can still tolerate it, but are detrimental to fishes and shrimps).

I guess not doing water changes in a cycling tank is abit like "jumping the gun"... ie. tank not stable yet, but it is run like a stable one.  :Grin: 

In my case, i do large daily water changes in my cycling tanks for at least the first week, and that's even with bio media transferred over (the existing good bacteria population still needs some time to grow and adapt to match the new tank parameters)... i find that if i don't do that, the cycling process tends to drag on for much longer.

After the tank is cycled, then i scale down to just 20% water change weekly or sometimes if busy (or forget/lazy) just once in 2 weeks. Only after the tanks are fully cycled and plants established then do they become truely low maintenance.  :Smile:

----------


## bravobb

Hi UA,

Total agreed with you.
Will do the weekly water changed as possible, if not i will have to wait longer for the tank to be stable.
Will do weekly water test results.

----------


## AQMS

Yes! you need to do water change in a cycling tank.
Just like urban aquaria stated even for walstad-style planted tank you need to to 
do water change at the early stages..

----------


## felix_fx2

> Another thing is i may want to transfer my betta (in the coffee tank) to this planted tank and decommission that small tank.
> Just not sure whether the betta will starts to attack the guppies or not.... anyone can advise on this ?


Betta sure disturb guppies. you can bet on that 100%
Wastland tanks are normally having alot of plant mass from the start or having fast growing plants & very few livestock.

personally, i would do some WC 5-20% depending on how the tank is. Especially when there is a ammonia or algae spike.

----------


## lionelckg

Betta comfirm will disturb your guppies.
I once put in my betta with neon tetra. I witnessed my betta biting onto the tail of my neon tetra and the tetra is swimming hard to break free. Ever since then, i took out the betta and put it in solidarity confinement, which is how it is supposed to be.

----------


## mincedmeat

Unless you're putting in female bettas, else it might be better to put the bettas separately from other fishes as they are territorial in nature. Female bettas tend to comm better but would need it some plants for cover/shade as well.

----------


## sqwerc

Very interesting and educational thread here! Will refer when I ever attempt to do DSM.

I personally feel that tanks with tight water change schedules do better. Fishes and livestock especially. I'm very curious - don't mind me asking, for you big tanks what are the dimensions and the bio-load like? To me monthly water change is unbelievable, or maybe I am just one of those very cautious hobbisit that does weekly / bi-weelky water changes hahahaha!

----------


## bravobb

Day 34 and 37 (Sorry.. a little not feeling well for past one week and also doing nonsense stuff on my other tanks...  :Grin: )
Still haven't set aside time to do water change on this tank... busy changing water for the other 2 feet feeder tank... i think i overloaded with more than 100 feeders and the tank hits seachem ammonia alert almost everyday... going to enhance it else i go crazy changing water !  :Crying: 

Day 34


Day 37

----------


## bravobb

> Unless you're putting in female bettas, else it might be better to put the bettas separately from other fishes as they are territorial in nature. Female bettas tend to comm better but would need it some plants for cover/shade as well.


No sure betta male or female... but still in that small tank.... but almost all the plants inside all 'botak'.... dying off... also no water change since day one.. only top up water few times till today.

----------


## bravobb

> Very interesting and educational thread here! Will refer when I ever attempt to do DSM.
> 
> I personally feel that tanks with tight water change schedules do better. Fishes and livestock especially. I'm very curious - don't mind me asking, for you big tanks what are the dimensions and the bio-load like? To me monthly water change is unbelievable, or maybe I am just one of those very cautious hobbisit that does weekly / bi-weelky water changes hahahaha!


This thread is not about my bigger tanks, so i will answer this once. Anymore doubts can open new thread and let me know, i will answer all your questions about my tanks.
Believe or not, i do monthly water changed for all my big tanks.. even the stingray tank which is supposed to have the highest bioload if according to others that one stingray bioload equal to 4 arowana.
See my blog in my signature and they will lead you to all my youtube video.. almost all the videos keep track of my water changed routine.

However, i am not saying all tanks can do monthly water changed, it depends on the tank bio filtration and the kind of fauna.... discus is definitely a NO.... unless one discus in 5 or 6 feet tank.. then maybe yes.
Anymore questions please open new thread.

----------


## bravobb

Day 40

This tank is badly maintain.
I want to change water and trim the plants but not sure where to start now... it is kind of messy.... Should i just let it go wild.....?
It seems the 4 remaining adult guppies are doing well and some juveniles also.
Tank glass starts to have more algae even with so many snails.
No feeding for the guppies for at least a week also.
Pardon the background sound if you can hear them.. i think my sony cam is too sensitive in sound recording... i believe those noise comes from my ceiling fan and tank fan.. which is actually not so loud for human to hear but recording seems to enhance the sound....kind of noisy i think.

----------


## Laversiner

Bro, 
You might want to consider removing some of your surface plants. It seems like they are attracting flies into your tank... Saw some from the video that you have posted. In addition, I believe you should do some trimming and consider re-scaping your tank. Perhaps you can add more varieties of submerged plants or carpet plants such as Glosso, Riccia, Christmas/Jave moss.

----------


## bravobb

> Bro, 
> You might want to consider removing some of your surface plants. It seems like they are attracting flies into your tank... Saw some from the video that you have posted. In addition, I believe you should do some trimming and consider re-scaping your tank. Perhaps you can add more varieties of submerged plants or carpet plants such as Glosso, Riccia, Christmas/Jave moss.


Flies ?? Is there flies ?... i never notice it... which video so that i can check... i thought the guppies will eat the flies or lava inside the tank... 
The frogbit has been drying and growing new ones... feel like removing all of them...

----------


## mo sheng ren

if plant is dying off, mean may cause by insufficient of light, can see your floating plant is blocking the light.. try to remove 50% of your floating plant and remove those rot leave also.. 
trim the plant which is growing taller, choice to replant or dispose.. 
i think you got the plant floating which come with the shrimp pack right.? trim it, keep small portion of it and dispose the rest off, this plant grow very fast.. 
the green algae use sponge to gentle wipe off or slowly wait for your snails to work for you.. if not buy chemical aglaefix to do it for you, but this not recommended by many..

it's just my 1 cent thought, hope the pro here can give you a better advice..

----------


## bravobb

> if plant is dying off, mean may cause by insufficient of light, can see your floating plant is blocking the light.. try to remove 50% of your floating plant and remove those rot leave also.. 
> trim the plant which is growing taller, choice to replant or dispose.. 
> i think you got the plant floating which come with the shrimp pack right.? trim it, keep small portion of it and dispose the rest off, this plant grow very fast.. 
> the green algae use sponge to gentle wipe off or slowly wait for your snails to work for you.. if not buy chemical aglaefix to do it for you, but this not recommended by many..
> 
> it's just my 1 cent thought, hope the pro here can give you a better advice..


I mean the floating plants (frogbit) is dying off... those below are ok... did you watch the video ?
Anyway, many thanks for your advise.

----------


## mo sheng ren

how long did you on for your light.? try keep the light longer and see if they still dying.. 
floating plant just remove some if you find it too many and trim off the rotted leave.. 

just my 1 cent thought..

----------


## bravobb

> how long did you on for your light.? try keep the light longer and see if they still dying.. 
> floating plant just remove some if you find it too many and trim off the rotted leave.. 
> 
> just my 1 cent thought..


longer lights duration to create more algae you mean..... i better not.

----------


## bravobb

Planted Tank - Day 46

Did some clearing of the dead frogbit and remove most of the hortwort. These hortwort came with the shrimp i bought and it was initially a small piece but now it has grown to many times of its original size. A good addition to my sump... Now i have unlimited supply of hortwort.... heehee...
Was trying to remove the fine hair like fur or plants.. not sure what they are but they sure stick very well to any plants.. especially the frogbit. Removing them proof to be a tough job without removing all the frogbit so i leave them alone. I am holding on the water changed part because i want to see how will this planted environment evolved without any water changed, thought top up is still essential.

----------


## bravobb

This video give me strength to put my betta to the guppies/planted tank..... but i am not sure my betta is a male or female... going to try very soon....  :Grin:

----------


## bravobb

5 April 2013 Entry - Before water changed.

----------


## bravobb

6 April 2013
After water changed.

----------


## bravobb

Added more betta and guppies.
The bettas fights alot when i initially introduce all of them into the tank... Look like less fighting now... maybe just chasing around...

----------


## diazman

Bro, both the bettas are male. No wonder they fight haha  :Razz:

----------


## Laversiner

> Added more betta and guppies.
> The bettas fights alot when i initially introduce all of them into the tank... Look like less fighting now... maybe just chasing around...


Bro bravobb,

You might want to reconsider putting your betta together. Male bettas are territorial fishes and they will tend to fight off other fishes that enter their territory. You may see wounds on your fishes and these wounds may lead infection. Please rethink.  :Smile:

----------


## bravobb

> Bro, both the bettas are male. No wonder they fight haha


Bro, i got 5 betta inside... i think you seeing the two on top.... but i think all 5 are male...  :Laughing: 
Never see them fight today... only occasion chasing and threatening around....

----------


## diazman

Should be ok if there's plenty hiding space for them. Just need to watch out for infections. Alamak, see bettas, firing up my old passion to breed them again...  :Laughing:

----------


## bravobb

Remove almost all the frogbits and those fine fur like weed or something....
It looks nicer now.

----------

